# Console Farbe ändern



## Viper2009 (3. November 2005)

Hi also ich habe ein echtest kleines schwieriges problem und zwar habe ein eine console und möchte jetzt die farbe ändern.

Console->Print("Process wird abgebrochen.");

Ich habe es schon mit allen möglichen Sachen Probiert und es will trotzdem nicht gelingen.
Könnt ihr mir vieleicht helfen.

Danke schon mal in vorraus.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. November 2005)

Welches Betriebssystem? Welche API?


----------



## Viper2009 (4. November 2005)

Xp API habe ich nicht benutze nur win32 den es ist in eine console


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (4. November 2005)

Dann hätte eine Forensuche nicht geschadet:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials176790.html

P.S.: Bitte halte dich an die Rechtschreibung (inkl. Groß-/Kleinschreibung).


----------



## Viper2009 (4. November 2005)

Hi, sry, beim nächsten mal werde ich dies beachten. Öhhh dort war ich schon und dies will ja grade nicht gehen


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (4. November 2005)

Wie sieht denn der Quellcode deines bisherigen Versuches aus?


----------



## Tobias K. (5. November 2005)

moin


@Viper
Das Beispiel wie printf("\033[0;47;1;36m") wird auch nicht gehen, dazu musst du extra Treiber laden die es mitlerweile garnciht mehr in der Form gibt....

Scroll mal ein wenig runter da ist ein gutes Beispiel wie man das per WinApi macht.


----------



## Viper2009 (5. November 2005)

ok danke werd ich mal machen


----------

